
Can you Review my Golang AES GCM package? - multiversecoder
https://gist.github.com/multiversecoder/afbdae4a24c2a740cc01d036463b1f67
======
multiversecoder
This is the first time I've implemented aes gcm + pbkdf2 encryption and I
would like to know if my code is correct.

Thank you all

